#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Need Drilco (Smith) Rotary Shoulder Connection Handbook

## ahmmush

Can someone please upload Drilco (Smith) Rotary Shoulder Connection Handbook. Or else can someone let me know how can I get one.

See More: Need Drilco (Smith) Rotary Shoulder Connection Handbook

----------


## smallboy

yes...i'm also looking for this since long time

----------


## Yengineer

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] it is. You can also check th ihandbook

----------


## ahmmush

Thanks for the upload. But this is Drilling assembly handbook. I need "Drilco's Rotary Shouldered Connection Handbook". This book has got all the thread drawings and etc..

----------


## sadar

> yes...i'm also looking for this since long time



I am also looking for it.

----------


## dogor2013

> Can someone please upload Drilco (Smith) Rotary Shoulder Connection Handbook. Or else can someone let me know how can I get one.



escribeme a jcmonza@yahoo.com, te puedo ayudar

----------


## jorgeeliasrojas

i need it please

----------

